# Woodworking - Live in the Moment



## Gardenlover (Dec 25, 2019)

At times life can go by too fast or problems can seem too big.

I created this one inch picture frame to help keep things in the proper perspective. It helps me savior the good times and live in the moment.


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 26, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (Dec 26, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (Dec 27, 2019)

The Art of Now: Six Steps to Living in the Moment
We live in the age of distraction. Yet one of life's sharpest paradoxes is that your brightest future hinges on your ability to pay attention to the present.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 27, 2019)

Truer words were never spoken. "yesterdays" took up much of my life.

I'll have to remember this!

Edit- it's now on my desktop.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 14, 2020)

Hey Gardenlover. I went through all your threads to see if I could find any of your woodworking but this is the only thread I could find. What I don’t wish to do is hijack Meanderers Vikings thread to discuss a different topic which it seems I’ve already done. 

I had to look up CNC router as I wasn’t really sure what they were but it seems they ARE computerized carving tools . Tools that require you to program in your work or will copy an item and carve it into wood which is exactly the impressive tool I saw at Busy Bee. They are impressive and super expensive. 

Did you purchase a CNC device yourself or borrow one? What inspired you to start doing this? Did you make anything else besides the Viking mug?

For myself, I’d be lost on any tool that requires more computer knowledge than skill. I get lost in computer stuff. I’m more of an analogue type person I guess.  LOL! 

Who did you sell your carvings to and why did you stop? Did you keep the carving tool or sell it?


----------



## Keesha (Apr 14, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> At times life can go by too fast or problems can seem too big.
> 
> I created this one inch picture frame to help keep things in the proper perspective. It helps me savior the good times and live in the moment.
> View attachment 85745


This is only one inch big? It’s certainly deceiving. 
I doubt with my eyesight, that I could create something so small. That’s super small.


----------



## Gardenlover (Apr 14, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Hey Gardenlover. I went through all your threads to see if I could find any of your woodworking but this is the only thread I could find. What I don’t wish to do is hijack Meanderers Vikings thread to discuss a different topic which it seems I’ve already done.
> 
> I had to look up CNC router as I wasn’t really sure what they were but it seems they ARE computerized carving tools . Tools that require you to program in your work or will copy an item and carve it into wood which is exactly the impressive tool I saw at Busy Bee. They are impressive and super expensive.
> 
> ...


CNC machines come in a wide variety of costs, options and sizes. I bought a hobby grade CNC by Next Wave automation. If I were to do it again I think I would build my own as I could get a bigger machine, save money and have a more detailed knowledge of the inner workings of the machine. 

I'm much more of a computer person - as I can't spell, draw or carve very well by hand but get decent results using a computer. I also like that once a project is complete I can easily duplicate it or borrow pieces from one project for the next.

I give most of my projects away as gifts. The items I've sold have been mostly from word of mouth. The mugs are easily sold, one on one, walking around Renaissance Faires or Octoberfests. 

I still have the equipment and use it while I'm in Missouri.

Here's a link to my woodworking site, which has more details: https://www.woodencuriosities.com/


----------



## Gardenlover (Apr 14, 2020)

Keesha said:


> This is only one inch big? It’s certainly deceiving.
> I doubt with my eyesight, that I could create something so small. That’s super small.


The center of the picture frame is 1"x1"


----------



## Keesha (Apr 14, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> CNC machines come in a wide variety of costs, options and sizes. I bought a hobby grade CNC by Next Wave automation. If I were to do it again I think I would build my own as I could get a bigger machine, save money and have a more detailed knowledge of the inner workings of the machine.
> 
> I'm much more of a computer person - as I can't spell, draw or carve very well by hand but get decent results using a computer. I also like that once a project is complete I can easily duplicate it or borrow pieces from one project for the next.
> 
> ...


Goodness. You’ve really done a lot of work with that piece of equipment. That’s great! I really appreciate your use of colour. The turquoise aquarium stand with the natural looking mermaids looks fabulous. That’s excellent craftsmanship. 

I’m the opposite of you. I’m completely lost when it comes to computer stuff. In fact I’ve been seriously considering learning how to use music software but it would take me a substantial amount of time just learning how to use the software when all I want to do is play. My husbands great at both so I’m a tad jealous. Lol. 
Not music wise though. 

Have you considered selling your stuff on Etsy?
I used to make stuff to sell there but stopped . 
Together  we sold over 300 things but like you I prefer to give things away as gifts. It’s so much more rewarding. I truly dislike selling things. 

Thanks for sharing your hobbies with us. You are very talented and have good taste. Having enjoyable hobbies are priceless. I always feel better when I’m engrossed in creativity. It leaves less time for my mind to fabricate BS.


----------



## Gardenlover (Apr 14, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Goodness. You’ve really done a lot of work with that piece of equipment. That’s great! I really appreciate your use of colour. The turquoise aquarium stand with the natural looking mermaids looks fabulous. That’s excellent craftsmanship.
> 
> I’m the opposite of you. I’m completely lost when it comes to computer stuff. In fact I’ve been seriously considering learning how to use music software but it would take me a substantial amount of time just learning how to use the software when all I want to do is play. My husbands great at both so I’m a tad jealous. Lol.
> Not music wise though.
> ...


I can't take credit for the mermaids, as my wife originally purchased them as tall candle holders and I later built the stand around them. It has been one of my favorite projects.

I tried selling stuff on Etsy, but it is hard to get noticed. I might try selling at craft shows one day.

I agree hobbies are priceless.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 14, 2020)

Love the koi shelf! It's very Japanese


----------



## Gaer (Apr 14, 2020)

Gardenlover:  O.K., This is weird!  You and I have the same birthdate.  I never gave too much credence to astrology but   I made a 2 inch (exterior measurement) picture frame just like yours, years ago, out of wood! (one piece,carved) This is just kinda strange!  I must ponder on this!


----------

